
Ask HN: Starting a startup in Aus. In need of resources - fluroblue
Heya!<p>To keep this concise, I live in Australia and working on my MVP. There&#x27;s plenty of resources for American specific startups with some nice tips though they aren&#x27;t applicable here. For example, setting up in Delaware is a good idea. Are there any resources that would help with what I should set up AS or tricks with the sydney startup scene?<p>Thanks
======
siquick
An MVP is not a business so you should be focusing on finding customers/users
first.

Affiliate revenue can be run under a sole trader account - getting an ABN is
free.

For Sydney specific stuff, get yourself down to Fishburners for their Friday
networking events. But again, don't focus on the business side of things until
you have a proven product/service that people want.

[https://fishburners.org/](https://fishburners.org/)

------
schappim
Have a look at the content provided by Startmate and Muru.d .

I would hold off incorporating until you have paying customers

If you have zero connections in the US, you might want to also look at Stripe
Atlas.

~~~
fluroblue
Thanks, I'll have a look. So you'd recommend not doing anything legal till I
have paying customers? I won't be getting money direct from users but
initially from affiliate links and much later from users.

